

New layout of Google search results being rolled-out? - bsuv
http://i.imgur.com/0Tldn.png

======
spiralganglion
I'm seeing eight results per page, which fits all results perfectly on my
screen. The whitespace makes it much easier to read the page titles. So far,
so good.

Someone on twitter mentioned dashed separators between results. I'm not seeing
any — are you? I wonder if they're doing some AB testing.

EDIT: Seems like the number of results changes based on the search terms.

------
esrauch
Looks like a lot of extra whitespace to me.

------
nextparadigms
I like it. It looks much cleaner.

------
bsuv
this design only appears when I am logged in.

